# CPU Cooler for AMD Phenom II X4 940



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

I own an AMD Phenom II X4 940 and I need a CPU cooler for it.

Consider the following factors :
- I intend to do some serious video editing, for a movie of half an hour or so in length.
- We have about 22GB of footage.
- Budget is 3.5k max but i would rather spend less and get a more VFM cooler for it.
- I will OC later.
- My cabinet is CM-Elite 334

I want to have the most bang for buck cooler at with great performance.

Config :
Phenom II X4 940 @ 3GHz
GA-MA790GP-UD4H
2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800MHz [Adding 2x2GB OCZ Titanium 800MHz]
CM-Elite 334
Corsair VX450W
Onboard GFX - HD3300 128MB+512MB shared VRAM
160GB + 500GB HDD's


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2009)

3k bucks: *www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/pr...r_u120ex.htm?art=MTQyMywxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==
2.5k bucks: *www.ocztechnology.com/products/cooling_products/ocz_vendetta_2_cpu_cooler


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the links *desii*. Does the Vendetta 2 come with the fan? Is the TRUE 120 eXtreme worth the extra .5k?


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2009)

You can try Sunbeamtech core contact freezer 120mm or this OCZ vendetta 2 which is also good. Both of them use heatpipe-direct-touch 

Acc to many sites SBCCF 120mm is slightly more better as compared with vendetta 2.

But TRUE 120mm is the best choice ie air cooler for AMD procs  So it's worth spending around 4K for this one.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 7, 2009)

OCZ Vendetta was able to cool Intel Core 2 Quad QX9650 to 50 Degrees only when it was running at 4 GHz and on full load.. just get it dude.. its awesome..


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for continued support. I am inclined for the TRUE 120 (non-black edition) as it is available for 3k. I'll get a quote on it and reply soon. I'm getting the OCZ RAM's for sure.

Meanwhile: *damngoodman999* where are you? Please join this discussion. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
OCZ Vendetta is also on my shortlist along with SCCF. I'll check out reviews. Can someone please post a comparitive review of CPU coolers? Someone had posted it on anoter thread. It was a test of 25 CPU coolers I think... 

That might gimme an idea. But I'm willing to spend a lil' extra for a decrease in temp as I need my CPU to run as cool as possible...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

btw, There is one more cooler "Megahalem". This one costs around 4k I think and beats Vendetta 2 easily and with a bettter fan, it cools down Nehalem to 22-23 degrees. 

1) Prolimatech Megahalem
2) OCZ Vendetta 2
3) Thermalright TRUE 120 for LGA1366
4) Sunbeam Core contact freezer

that would be the priority order for me to search for.

Megahalem: *benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=285&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=15


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry dude , i dint saw yet - finally u came to purchase CPU cooler gr8 . good luck on ur purchase 

Go for Desi , Hell & topgear suggestion according the TRUE 120 & megahalems 

My pick would be *megahalems * over TRUE 120 

Before that check ur cabinet these 2 super coolers are big to close side panel ?? 

Then if u r going for megahalems find if u get AMD bracket for it !


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 7, 2009)

OCZ vendatta is a good buy. That's a good choice, yes.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

damn it. Totally forgot that it's for AMD. Thanks damngoodman999 for reminding about that. 

yes. megahalem is for LGA1366 and LGA775 and won't fit on AMD mobos. The next pick would be OCZ vendetta 2

I would pick this over the rest coz OCZ has good reach in Indian market compared to sunbeamtech or thermalright. And it does outperform TRUE 120.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
also, since it costs 500 rupees less than TRUE 120, you can replace the stock cooler on vendetta 2 with a high performance fan like this 90CFM/19decibel (81CFM max and 20-32 decibel for stock fan) fan: *in.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2272&id=6046 

which is available for 550 bucks.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

OCZ vendetta 2 just the job done & TRUE 120 is always ahead , the difference u find would be 2-4 degree TRUE 120 is lesser , if u find BUDGET then Go for OCZ vendetta 2 thats cool buy !


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 7, 2009)

Yup, give the extra 500 bucks to a mandir or so(bhagwan tera bhala karega). ^_^


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Yup, give the extra 500 bucks to a mandir or so(bhagwan tera bhala karega). ^_^



500 bucks to temple ??  , Bhagwan tho cooling karega ??


----------



## darklord (Sep 7, 2009)

TRUE, nothing comes close to it.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 7, 2009)

and don't forget to make an overclocking profile (if your BIOS supports that).. to overclock the CPU automatically to the highest stable score that you will reach.. otherwise.. the stock cooler is fine if you don't wanna overclock.. 

btw.. i'm also thinking of getting a cooler for my AMD Phenom II 720 BE..


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Sorry dude , i dint saw yet - finally u came to purchase CPU cooler gr8 . good luck on ur purchase
> Go for Desi , Hell & topgear suggestion according the TRUE 120 & megahalems
> My pick would be *megahalems * over TRUE 120
> Before that check ur cabinet these 2 super coolers are big to close side panel ??
> Then if u r going for megahalems find if u get AMD bracket for it !


Thanks for arriving here finally. Maybe trains from the south were late.  But I was waiting for u especially as you are Phenom IIer like me... 



desiibond said:


> damn it. Totally forgot that it's for AMD. Thanks damngoodman999 for reminding about that.
> yes. megahalem is for LGA1366 and LGA775 and won't fit on AMD mobos. The next pick would be OCZ vendetta 2
> I would pick this over the rest coz OCZ has good reach in Indian market compared to sunbeamtech or thermalright. And it does outperform TRUE 120.
> also, since it costs 500 rupees less than TRUE 120, you can replace the stock cooler on vendetta 2 with a high performance fan like this 90CFM/19decibel (81CFM max and 20-32 decibel for stock fan) fan: *in.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=in&act=detail&tbcate=2272&id=6046
> which is available for 550 bucks.


You make sense. The 500 bucks will be well invested on a High performance fan rather than just the cooler.



damngoodman999 said:


> OCZ vendetta 2 just the job done & TRUE 120 is always ahead , the difference u find would be 2-4 degree TRUE 120 is lesser , if u find BUDGET then Go for OCZ vendetta 2 thats cool buy !


Budget, I thought Vendetta 2 was cheaper... As I said, I have a budget of 3.5k. 



comp@ddict said:


> Yup, give the extra 500 bucks to a mandir or so(bhagwan tera bhala karega). ^_^


I am giving it to CM High Performance Fan Mandir mostly. (CM (not cief minister) mera bhala karega).



darklord said:


> TRUE, nothing comes close to it.


I take your word as you are THE OC man in the forum. However, is it worth the extra 500 bucks + 1000 bucks for push+pull?



hellknight said:


> and don't forget to make an overclocking profile (if your BIOS supports that).. to overclock the CPU automatically to the highest stable score that you will reach.. otherwise.. the stock cooler is fine if you don't wanna overclock..
> btw.. i'm also thinking of getting a cooler for my AMD Phenom II 720 BE..


More about the OC profile later. I will definitely take advice from a lot of places b4 I start OCing.


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

UPDATE: Quotes for Coolers.

OCZ Vendetta 2 = 2.6k
Thermalright Ultra eXtreme 120 Black Edition = 3.5k


----------



## darklord (Sep 7, 2009)

Although the prices have gone up it is still a pretty god damn good cooler. You cant go wrong with it.


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah I take your word for that. But I have to look at the budget too. One more query. If I buy say X CPU Cooler, will I get all the supported CPU Brackets for it? Or if I upgrade in the future, then I might have to buy the brackets maybe?

ADDED : OCZ 2x2GB 800MHz DDR2 CL4 Titanium RAM ordered. Should be receiving it by tonight!   (Rs.2x1650 + Rs. 50 Shipping) = Rs. 3350.

Investing about the same in the Cooler.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Tech 

i wana ask some question before deciding CPU cooler ?

Which cabinet are u using ??

Up to how much speed u gona OC ??

Also consider COOLER MASTER HYPER 212 which really good , get which is available with 2 FANS its is also equals the performance of OCZ vendetta 2 ! same like TRUE 120 only 2-4 degree less 

CM HYPER 212 - 2.3K 2fans one => 2.5K (worth the money)


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

Cooler Master Elite 334 cabby.
The primary issue is not OCing as I said in my first post. Its serious video editing.
I have 8 GB RAM now. Gonna install Win7 x64 RC and Premiere Pro x64.
I need my CPU to be very cool over long periods of time. I don't mind keeping my cabinet side open.

Basically I want an excellent cooler for editing now and OCing later. I confess I'm total noober in OCing, but this forum has quite a few advisers and also ppl like u and darklord, all can help me oc to max possible, like 3.6-3.8 purely for benchmarks. Then I'll be back to around 3.4 and make it a Phenom II X4 965.  I am gonna invest only once, plus I am not gonna be buying a GFX card for a long time now. So I can invest some money (abt 3.5k) in this.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok get the True 120 silver 2.7K + One good 120mm fan @ 2200 RPM thats enough 

will cover 3.5K max , thats truly good for OCing & ur purpose dont confuse by comparing & googling - TRUE120 is really good one faster heater transfer 

2.7K truly worth !

Ask Desibond that Cooler master 120MM Fan will fit with True 120 or not , i never checked ?? if it fits means good CM 120 fans are available @ Rs 550


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

When I bought my PC, I got a CM blue led 90cfm 120mm fan for Rs. 450. Could it be the one u r talking about?


----------



## darklord (Sep 7, 2009)

Why wouldnt the CM fan fit if its 120mm ??? 
As long as its 120mm, any god damn fan will fit. The OCZ Vendetta 2 is a decent cooler, should suffice your need


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

But the price difference is only 100 bucks, when compared to TRUE 120 silver... If true is better by 3-4 degrees, then it will still be worth it, won't it?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 7, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> But the price difference is only 100 bucks, when compared to TRUE 120 silver... If true is better by 3-4 degrees, then it will still be worth it, won't it?



If u already have 120MM fan then go for TRUE 120 , good luck sure worth it !


----------



## heavyarms (Sep 8, 2009)

OCZ vendetta 2 fr 2.6k real vfm.

Xigmatek Thor's hammer 3.5k odd.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 8, 2009)

if price difference between TRUE120 and vendetta 2 is 100 bucks, go for TRUE 120.


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> If u already have 120MM fan then go for TRUE 120 , good luck sure worth it !


But the fan is for HDD's.  I think I'll ask some relative to gift me a 120mm fan for diwali. 



desiibond said:


> if price difference between TRUE120 and vendetta 2 is 100 bucks, go for TRUE 120.


TRUE 120 silver @ 2.7k, but not in stock. I'll ask ITWares to get it for me.
TRUE 120 black @ 3.5k, in stock.

Final decision :
If TRUE 120 silver is available, I'll get it. Else, OCZ Vendetta 2 is the way to go, along with a fan or two of course. 

Thanks to all those who replied for your support. If you still have some comments, feel free to post as I am not going to purchase before 16th September.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wat to say ?? u finalized u ll get TRUE silver 120 with sep16 in STOCK ! then u ll buy 

Wat comment post ?? ok i have an idea 

How r u ! how is work ?? LOL  



> But the fan is for HDD's.  I think I'll ask some relative to gift me a 120mm fan for diwali.



How abt getting table fan , IMO it is best system cooler ! place it in the side of u cabinet opened u ll get better cooling


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

^Good idea that about table fan... 

I am waiting for that purpose only. I'll give him about 10 days and also keeping a bit busy for the next 10 days. So, after 16th I'll hunt down a TRUE. If not I'll get Vendetta 2.

LOL about the hw r u... hehe!


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2009)

Make sure TRUE fits inside your cabby with side panel closed as I had difficulties with Hyper 212 inside bijli cabby though I managed to cut a hole on the side panel with the help of my elder bro


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya thats wat i told him first ! TRUE is bigger than HYPER212 

Hey Tech ! also always keeping opened cabinet is not good , consider this !


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

TRUE 120 = L63.44 x W132 x H160.5 mm (heatsink only)
Vendetta 2 = (W)120 x (D)50 x (H)159mm (heatsink)

After rough scale measurements, I think both are going to overshoot the limit a bit.
damngoodman999 - why is it bad to keep the cabby open. Mine is almost always open...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2009)

^^dust.

a closed cabinet with a side fan is much better than open cabinet, unless you put a table fan next to open cabinet


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

Ah-ha... Looks like some case modding is due... Maybe I'll just have to do some panel cutting a-la *topgear*.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 9, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Ah-ha... Looks like some case modding is due... Maybe I'll just have to do some panel cutting a-la *topgear*.



Thats i bought ASUS Silent Knight AL ! ZALMAN CNPS 9700 is available in mumbai ?? cause its same performance to vendetta ! 

I think zalman coolers are not available in india ??cry:


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

Whats ur cabby damngoodman999?

I was checking reviews and I had shortlisted (company wise)

Thermalright
Zalman
OCZ
Sunbeamtech
Xigmatech

I dunno about market reach of Zalman and Xigmatech.


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2009)

Hyper 212 dimension :
112(W) x 92(D) x 160mm(H). So Hyper 212 falls between vendetta 2 and TRUE 120 

So I had to cut a hole in my cabby's side panel. If you have better ventilation inside your cabby then it's always better to keep the side panels closed. It's even helps in reducing the temp ! Last year I was running my rig with side panel opened but from this year ( from jan ) I 'm using my rig with side panel closed. 

When I touch my cabby I could  feel very little heat but last year it was more hot


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 10, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Whats ur cabby damngoodman999?
> 
> I was checking reviews and I had shortlisted (company wise)
> 
> ...



I use zebronics reaper ! 

i use to open my side panel so that 5deg reduce , but dust is big problem


----------



## Krow (Sep 10, 2009)

It seems, I'll have to do some case mods in order to have decent cooling. The 90mm coolers are not an option for me. I'll handle the dust. Will clean regularly. Gotta be prepared for some hardwork...


----------

